# New Heights Rentals



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

For those looking to rent snowmobiles, you can't go wrong with this place in Heber City, Utah. We had a great time and he was very reasonable with the cracked windshield on my machine after I flipped it twice.


----------

